# Ok Florida smokers...



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

Get yer charcoal ready. Fay is on her way and wants some bbq.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope you all are ready for a nice lil storm!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 17, 2008)

Sure hope you all stay safe!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 17, 2008)

Keep safe yall, might be time ta move ta the hills!


----------



## seboke (Aug 17, 2008)

Figure I'll give a good day before moving everything off the deck to the  garage...  Can't tell ya how bad I DON'T want to board up the windows!


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

I hear ya. I figure I will grab some extra beer on the way home from work tomorrow... and then be read for a good storm. At least I won't be stuck at work this time...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll chill awhile til they get a better projected path doesn't take me that long to do final prep if needed.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 17, 2008)

Vlap. Piney, and Seboke - looks like the new projected path has it hitting right around Tampa (not too far away from ya Vlap) and coming right up Piney's alley. The east coast folks looks to get wet but not bear the brunt of the weather.

Stay safe over there you guys!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

I liked the path at 2 p.m. better than this one and I'm sure Flash agrees


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

If it stays out that will be fine. Some of the forcast models have it making landfall in my area. Guess we will have to wait and see. Tomorrow will tell alot.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 17, 2008)

Tomorrow will tell lots ... these things do wild things when they get over open water .....


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes like intensify rapidly! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The water is about 6-9 degrees hotter on the north side of Cuba. Thats alot of energy for that storm to feed off of. Florida is in for a ride these next few days.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats it I'm afraid its still to far out to know last night they had it right over Tampa Bay at 8 p.m. Tuesday night then right over me that night. This morning until this forecast they had it going east of me. Now they are showing it to the west of me and impacting just to the north. As I said earlier its to early for them to even make a good prediction. Best advice I have is don't get excited but have a plan and be ready to implement it fairly quickly and wait and see what develops when it comes off the Cuban coast. Everyone who lives in Florida should have most of the supplies they need on hand already.


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

I got beer... Does that count as hurricane supplies?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

You know it does I stocked up on Captain Morgans Spiced Rum and beer yesterday. Got lots of propane tanks filled. Still debating on whether to ride to camp and get the generator and chainsaws and stuff or not guess I'll wait a bit longer before deciding


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 17, 2008)

To all my Florida buddies!
Stay safe! Yes Vlap that is the number one hurricane suppliy I just googled it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Be safe!!


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't wait too long...

Most likely I will head to my parents home. Its a bit sturdier then my apt and I am on the water and they have a well stocked pantry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Plus dad keeps a full bar. Mom is out of town on a hike so I better not leave him alone.


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

Im trying to remember the article but a storm reporter was in a store watching people get their supplies and was kinda dumbfounded by the amount of beer and liquor people were buying. Then after thinking about it he got a case himself.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is the price we pay for living in paradise. Bring it on. This winter I can laugh as the northern snowbird friends enjoy yet another cold winter. I will be outside in a pair of shorts fishing and working on my tan...


----------



## desertlites (Aug 17, 2008)

watch your heads guys & gals and ya whats wrong with a hurricane party?


----------



## vlap (Aug 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a hurricane party!


----------



## 4t64rd (Aug 17, 2008)

We are 15 feet above sea level in Largo (Pinellas) Evacution zone C. They told the A's (waterfront and mobile homes) to be prepared to leave...

I have to put my BBQ managerie inside the garage and make sure the shed is tied down nice and tight. I have a small sailboat and 2 fresh T-bucket bodies to get inside too. It's been 2 years, the crap outside starts piling up.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes it does I'll bring in the smoker and grills then tie the boat to the trailer and add water. The patio stuff goes in the pool when it gets windy


----------



## capt dan (Aug 17, 2008)

Good lucks you guys and  gals, be safe!


----------



## coyote (Aug 17, 2008)

Good luck folks..I have a home in st.pete, with a lot of good friends around it. the home has held up in the past.but, have always gotten lucky in the tampa, st.pete area for some reason they do not want to come on land there.
my brother and friends up north have played hell in the hurricane season.

if you all did not know this.a little wisdom. if you have a generator hooked up to you home.ensure the feed coming in from the state is shut off (if power goes out). as small amounts of power can come in and fry electrical items.

be safe. and have the ride of your life..


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## 4t64rd (Aug 17, 2008)

That's closer than Elena in 85... I'm not digging this...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2008)

Its also closer to me at landfall with this new path I will keep updating the projected path but remember the one that was projected to hit the big bend area and made a right turn and hit south and then proceeded to hammer the center of the state too. Everyone in Florida needs to keep up with what is going on with this storm!


----------



## seboke (Aug 18, 2008)

Pucker factor is rising a bit.  Not to the point of moving to the center of the house, but dreading all I have to do to prep!  This year we got moved from evac zone D to no evac.  Watchin a hurricane track to us Floridians is like a Californian watchin a high speed chase!


----------



## goobi99 (Aug 18, 2008)

we dont have hills unless youre in brooksville!!!

Watchin a hurricane track to us Floridians is like a Californian watchin a high speed chase!

unfortunately yes and i think we are all better at !!


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh S**T, that's a direct hit on me


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't worry Flash it has to run over the top of me first to get ya but I don't think I'll slow it much


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 18, 2008)

I headed to my local grocery store and they were already out of some supplies. Tomorrow will be crazy so the sooner you can get up and at 'em, the better. 

Jerry, Flash, and Seboke - I'm watching this storm with you guys in mind, and everyone else on that coast. Jerry, thanks for the updates on the path, I'm checking this site more often than the local news!

Vlap - get that kayak stocked, you may need it to paddle around the roads for a bit.


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, I got my last smoke in before the landfall. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21780


----------



## pitbull (Aug 18, 2008)

Good luck to all of us.
Hopefully it just stays a rainmaker and not a windmaker


----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

Its not going to be more then a low power cat 1 storm. Thats a walk in the park. Looks like she will be hitting far to the south of me. Tomorrow will be a windy rainy day. I might not even worry about hurricane supplies. I plan on a full work day tomorrow.


----------



## 4t64rd (Aug 18, 2008)

As much as I like pasta... I don't like this... 8 am update


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## solar (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm suppose to go and look at a job Tuesday in Melbourne, I hope I can re-scedule this, I really don't want to be driving back and forth across Florida right now.

I have my genny all tuned and gassed up, hurricane shutters ready to go up if needed, frige full of water and beer, and plenty of food.   I'm in the highest elevated area in St. Pete so I don't have to evacuate.  It shouldn't be to bad, and may miss us completely, but it's good to be prepared.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes we all need to be prepared the track is sure to change again. So far they are still saying cat 1 which is some good news at least


----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

Whats wrong with driving in a hurricane? I am sure the job in Melbourne will re-schedule. They have been through a few.


----------



## phreak (Aug 18, 2008)

got water
got vodka
got beer
got rice and beans
good to go...sure wish that thing would go out into the GOMEX for a little bit to stir up some waves though...nothing like surfing hurricane swell  on the Gulf.


----------



## solar (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going to have to work something out, because it's a 6 to 7 hour round trip plus the few hours of work to do.  I have a feeling come Tuesday afternoon we'll all know how much we need to prepare (if any) but I don't want to be to far from home.


----------



## seboke (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, with the current track, I'm lookin at the western wall on top of me Tuesday midnight.  I'm with vlap on this one, not much to worry about, but be ready to worry!  Pantry is full, beer fridge is stocked, need Captain Morgan, coke and ice to ride it out.  G/L everyone, see ya on chat tuesday night!


----------



## solar (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah!!  They're resceduling my Melbourne trip for next week, now I can relax a bit knowing I won't have to go out of town.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

I am solid in the hurricane warning area... Hmmm... stop on way home for beer and water.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 18, 2008)

What is the water for?


----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

Flushing the toilet when I make a beer deposit!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

Well they are now saying its nearing the Keys and only 60 mph


----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

The forecasts didn't have it a hurricane until after the keys. Then it will be in very warm open water. So far the wind shear is helping as well not allowing it to form up. I see some of the storms around here heading southwest to start moving around the eye. Hopefully Fay won't get organized.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats my hope Vlap if it stays closer to the coast and hits sooner then maybe it won't have time to strengthen much


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 18, 2008)

Solar,

What is the job in Melbourne you are looking at?

I live right in that area.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

If it follows that track I won't even get outta work early and I would have bought these hurricane supplies for nothing! What will I do with all this beer?

Start the Hurricane drinking game early? Good idea! I will be passed out for the storm!

Hurricane Drinking Game! 
* * *

It's pretty easy to get bogged down watching local news and The Weather Channel until the power goes out.

If you know life is going to be miserable for the next week sans cable, electricity or hot water, then the height of the storm is the perfect time to drink your troubles away.

So here are the rules: Get your beverage of choice and sit back and ride out the storm.

If a newscaster uses the words "hunker down," drink.

If you see a satellite image where a storm system is larger than the state, drink.

If you see images of people boarding up buildings or lugging sand bags, drink.

Whenever there's a new advisory from the National Hurricane Center, drink.

Whenever there's an announcement for a shelter that takes pets, drink.

If there's an announcement for a shelter that's full, drink. Drink twice if it's one that took pets.

If you see on TV a correspondent trying to talk into their microphone while nearly blown over by hurricane-force winds, drink. Drink twice if they actually fall over. Drink three times if you can hear them swear â€“ damn counts.

Drink if the TV shows images of storm surge. Drink twice if the surge splashes onto a roof.

If the TV shows a traffic jam with thousands of cars heading in the same directions, drink. Drink twice if you see one car heading in the opposite direction.

Drink if they show images of street-light signals dangling from a wire in the middle of an intersection. Drink twice if you recognize the intersection.

If you can see rain moving sideways, drink â€“ and stop looking out the window.

If you can see rain moving sideways and you're looking out a hole in your roof, drink â€“ and move to a safe place in your home.

If you hear a tree fall, drink.

If a car alarm goes off, drink.

If it's your car alarm, drink the rest of the bottle and do not go outside.

If the power goes out â€“ I mean when the power goes out â€“ drink again.

If you end up playing solitaire, either on the computer or by candlelight, drink.

Put the drink down, and get some sleep.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

Well you never know there could be another coming soon. At least so far things are looking better for us tropical storm instead of hurricane


----------



## phreak (Aug 18, 2008)

I can relate to that hurricane drinking game... I lived on the beach during the 04 season and can't remember much of any of them.


----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

I was stuck at work for all those darn storms. Had no fun.

There is a doozey leaving the african coast right now that could be our next worry.


----------



## phreak (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm lucky, I work in Tampa but have lived in Pinellas/St Pete for years...so whenever there's a chance they will shut down the bridges I either get to stay home from work, or head home well before...


----------



## flash (Aug 18, 2008)

I have shot storms for the newspapers for some years. Having to go out and shoot them....in my truck too, is exciting, but not always fun. Since I am no longer doing that as a job, I can sit home and drink along with vlap. Some other poor soul can handle it.


----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

This storm is getting less exciting with every update.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

Boring! I will need more beer just to deal with the lack of anything fun happening.


----------



## seboke (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, they closed MacDill AFB for Tuesday AND WEDNESDAY!  If the track holds true, I won't even dump the patio furniture into the pool, much less board windows!!  Where that's the good thing (for Tampa anyway), what sux is that's two days off WITHOUT PAY for me for virtually a day long thunderstorm!


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 19, 2008)

They are still saying it will be a TS when it gets to me but I don't think so...alot of land between..but did stock up on the essential supplies..guess I'll just sit in the pool room and drink my essential supplies and watch it rain for two days.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 19, 2008)

For all my Florida friends here is a link for a free download on a program that tracks and updates itself with info from NWS and the HC...pretty neat program..check it out.

http://hurricanesoftware.com/download.aspx


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.wkrg.com/hurricane/articl...uilding/17014/

Some people are not too smart when hurricanes come. Freakin cracks me up watching the guy soar through the air!


----------



## phreak (Aug 19, 2008)

that's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

I couldn't get it to load but if thats the wind surfer it left a mark alright he's in critical condition last I heard. I guess is stupidity got him good.
Doesn't look like we are gonna get much on the west coast hopefully those on the east coast only get some rain and not much else.


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

I almost feel guilty taking the day off of work, (LOL NOT REALLY!!) I don't even have to go back at all this week, because I brought my work home with me. I have to cross the Sunshine Skyway bridge everyday, and it spans 5½ miles and at its peak is about 190ft above the water. High winds will close it down, and while it doesn't look like we're going to get any of Fay, I don't want to get stuck in Bradenton (well I guess I could hang with Vlap 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).

Has anyone seen that Fay is getting organized over land? It has a pronounced eye wall now, that's not usual.

Well it's beer' o'clock here now, my neighbors, who are also off today, are going to grill some burgers and dogs throw some horse shoes.


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

It does look better over land then it ever did over water... I am at work but might as well not be. Half of the employees here called in with something they had to do for the hurricane. The phones are absolutely dead!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm thinkin we may all need to go help Vlap drink all that beer he stock piled


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

My door is always open.


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

This day is so pathetic I think I will get some lamb, guiness and onions on the way home.


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds good, maybe I should've gotten stranded on your side of the bridge. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I just fired up my Weber Kettle for some burgers and dogs, between my neighbors and me, we've stockpiled quite a bit of food and beer for Fay. We have to do something with it right? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still watching the storm though, we're getting some nice gusts of wind, and looks like we'll get a touch of it before the day is over. It does make the tempurature comfortable, and keeps the bugs at bay.


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

Im thinking of an Irish Lamb stew with herb'd dumplings. Serve over some parslied noodles.


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

*Vlap: Irish Lamb stew with herb'd dumplings      *care to share?


I'm very glad I didn't go to Melbourne today, they're getting hit pretty good from the east side of the storm. Just saw some live video from there and it looks pretty nasty. Hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## coyote (Aug 19, 2008)

I take it that fay was not to bad in the Fl. area ?


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

Simple. 2lbs lamb, 1 can guiness, stock, pearl onions, carrot, celery, potato.
toss meat in a lil flour, brown. Add stock and guiness. Simmer for a while then add veg. When everything is close drop spoonfuls of a dumpling mix in.

For the dumplings: I will find a bisquit recipe, add herbs.

I will add some various herbs to the stew as well.

Maybe toss some egg noodles with chopped parsley and butter.


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

Not bad on the west coast. Central and east are getting some strong weather. a 70+mph wind gust was recorded around lake okachobee


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, what type and how much stock? Do you do it in a slow cooker or crock?  

EDIT: okay the beers are already kickin' in, it looks like it's done in a large saute pan or a pot.


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

It's like Fay picked up steam over Lake Okachobee, that poor lake doesn't need anymore damage. This has been a wierd Tropical Storm, they normally don't pick up steam and get orginized over land.


----------



## vlap (Aug 19, 2008)

How much stock depends on how thick or thin you want the stew. I like a good organic beef stock.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 19, 2008)

If FAY follows the track they have predicted, It might get a little hairy here in J-ville. Have everything we need so at least I'm ready to weather it out.


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, I've always liked lamb but have never make a stew, I'm thinking of making it this weekend.

Been pitchin horseshoes, drinkin' beer and chowing on burgers and dogs, a couple of my neighbors wives worked today, and they're coming home early.  From what I can tell, this party is breaking up pretty soon.


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

This storm and track is crazy, it's picking UP strength over land, I think you guys will be okay though.  Being prepared is a good thing, hope you're okay.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks like the East Coast should be getting ready for some nasty stuff for the next few days


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 19, 2008)

The problem I see is that we have already had so much rain here the ground is saturated. So the flooding is going to be the biggest issue


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm hoping you're in a higher elevation in your area.


----------



## solar (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh my, we done get a sunset like this fron the east side......


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 20, 2008)

Fay is becoming a pain she must like Florida


----------



## vlap (Aug 20, 2008)

She is one persistent biatch! She is now heading for the atlantic to gain strength then going to take a left and say hello to the panhandle area. A crazy storm to say the least. Very properly named after a woman since she is unpredictable, makes no sense and is defying the laws of nature!


----------



## solar (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like she's going to hit every part of Florida except for our area, I was kind hoping for a little storm, just enough to justify staying home.  I was going to stay home today, but it's hard to stay home when I have work to do at the office, and it's sunny and nice outside.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't say that to loud yet as stupid as this one has been she may hear you and do a few more loops just to come visit you


----------



## solar (Aug 20, 2008)

Our area is in the "cone of question" but barely, but you're right, I have to be careful what I say.


----------



## flash (Aug 20, 2008)

Sure is a strange one. My luck has held so far. Still we are in watch mode and fully prepped.


----------



## solar (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope it doesn't come back this way, my neighbors and I burned through all our hurricane supplies yesterday.


----------



## vlap (Aug 20, 2008)

Guess you might need to buy more supplies now.


----------



## ima tryin (Aug 20, 2008)

I for one am really tired of this lady already.  I am trying to do a job at Canaveral National Seashore and they have closed the park for 2 days already and won't reopen until the threat is completely gone.  I have a piece of equipment rented at 700+ per week
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  The off time is wasted cause I cant smoke in this
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  Be safe.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am beginning to believe that Fay is here for the summer.  She just refuses to move.

http://www.wesh.com/interactive-radar/index.html

Click the Animate button to watch this washing machine in action.

Us folks in Palm Coast are just about to get in a long stretch of rainfall.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 20, 2008)

At the rate she is moving it'll be the weekend before she gets to me. Maybe she'll be all rained out by then.  We're getting some small bands of rain now.


----------



## seboke (Aug 20, 2008)

Its easy to think the threat is over after I got bypassed by this one.  Lets keep all others in our thoughts that are still in the path (whatever that ends up being...).  Anyone heard from sumosmoke?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 20, 2008)

Chatted with her last night hopefully she'll check in later. Looks like some of the east coast is getting way to much rain.


----------



## flash (Aug 20, 2008)

Melbourne is getting drowned.


----------



## 4t64rd (Aug 20, 2008)

Photo of Fay's devastating effects in Largo.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 20, 2008)

Man, this woman just won't move on..reminds me of my ex took forever to get her to move on..lol..we've already got some streets flooded and haven't the big stuff yet.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 20, 2008)

You are right about that. And it is getting no better. Some areas of Brevard County have already reported over 20 inches of rainfall. There are estimates that the rainfall could exceed 30 inches before there is a break. And this is over the matter of a couple of days.

The huge problem now is that sewage is beginning to back up in to houses on the barrier island. And now the power companies may be forced to shut the power grid down in some areas due to high water.

Daytona Beach and the Flagler Beach piers are taking a serious pounding right now. The DB pier looks to have lost a couple of pilings already. Beachs are likely to be wiped out as the worst of the weather is schedule to hit during high tides.


----------



## rickandtaz (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, I'm wet but still alive here on the east coast. I hope every one else on the east coast is ok. People in other parts of the state wouldn't believe how much rain we've had here. The storm stalled just north of me and we are getting dumped on big time. Lots of flooding around Melbourne and Palm Bay.

I have a house full of people who didn't want to ride this out in apartments, and now the roads are flooded. We've got plenty of beer and aren't going to let this silly storm stop us from cooking out. We're setting up a grill on the back porch to cook a bunch of sliders. I love them little cheese burgers.

Happy smokes every one!


----------



## vlap (Aug 20, 2008)

That was hilarious! 

As for Melbourne I am feeling bad for those stuck under its rains. Although it wasn't much of a hurricane it is being called an EPIC rain fall. I hope it moves on soon. The east coast needs to dry out.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's a look at her from the Jacksonville radar

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar...d=JAX&loop=yes


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey all, I'm still around. We're in an interesting spot in all of this, right on the inside of the eye and not getting the torrential downpours my neighbors in the county south of me (Brevard) are getting. We definitely have our share of winds and rain bands, but nothing that's been persistent, yet .... (that should change tonight as it slingshots back through FL). 

Heard a loud "thump" last night that made Jon and I look at each other with this exact expression 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and peeked out our back window. Had one good branch fall off the oak tree that hangs over our house. Thank goodness it fell away from the gutter and roof edging.





Hope all in the Melbourne area are hanging in there. I can only imagine what our Iowa friends experienced this spring with their rain that never stopped inching upwards, and went on for days upon days!!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW! Sumo..That was close, thats looks like continuious gutter and it would cost some $$ to have the whole length replaced.  Looks like since FAY is deciding to turn west early we'll just get alot of rain, they're forcasting winds of about 30mph with gust of 50...we'll see..stay safe Sumo.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like its starting to move again at least


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 21, 2008)

We're finally getting pelted with rain. By the end of today we'll have about 4 inches and are expecting another 2 in. overnight. 

Jerry -that thing is headed straight towards ya. Hard to imagine that when it's finally left FL it would have smacked us in 5 different places.


----------



## vlap (Aug 21, 2008)

By the time that storm leaves florida it will have covered every square inch of it except the area it was originally forecast to hit. I have hardly had any rain here at all this week and only slightly elevated winds. When it leaves and the typical afternoon thunderbumpers return they will be more violent then this storm has been for my area.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Well if it follows the northern track it hits camp the southern track hits home. The middle means I get some at both places. Honestly I'd rather have it at home than at camp so bring it Fay.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 21, 2008)

Light up that Lang and get a pic of you standing out there by it with a big sign "BRING IT FAY!"... I'd pay good $$ to see that!


----------



## solar (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad you came out okay, still 6" of rain is quite a bit.

Unbelieveable isn't it?  Fay just loves the state of Florida, like Vlap said, it's hit just about every part of the state except ours.  Stay dry Jerry!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 21, 2008)

We're still getting rain and wind looks like we'll be getting all night and tomorrow if it stays on its current track. I got home from work today only to find that FAY paid me a visit.  Has anyone used a Drake Elm for smoking?? Guess what I'll be doing SAT?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Kinda strange that it just snapped at the base.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Hang on tight Dennis and hopefully you won't get any further visits from Fay as she moves inland. We've gotten a couple 40 mph gusts in the last hour or two but I really don't expect wind to be too bad. I did move the grills under cover and strapped the boat to the trailer but I'll wait and see about patio stuff into the pool till later.


----------



## solar (Aug 21, 2008)

Dennis, that's never a good thing to see when you come home, at least it fell away from your house, and it wasn't that huge oak/maple (?) in the right side of your picture. 

I'm no Arborist, but it looks like your elm was a little dead at the base, maybe it was sick. I know when I lived in Michigan they had all sorts of problems with elms. On the plus side you get to play with a chain saw on Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stay safe guys.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 21, 2008)

The tree on the right is a Magnolia, the wife said she would have rather that it went instead of the Elm. and I agree that it may have been sick by looking at the base.  She sure looked fine when she was standing though. That's what puzzles me. Maybe someone else might know
Love to play with the chain saw, haven't fired her up in awhile anyway.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 21, 2008)

Dennis - sorry you had to come home to the sight of a tree down in your yard. Like others have said, at least it fell away from the house and didn't harm anything other than the lawn. 

Looks like my little branch was followed by it's big brother!!


----------



## kajun (Aug 21, 2008)

looks like it'll be over me saturday...i'm gonna spend the day in the garage drinking beer and working on my boat motors :)


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 21, 2008)

The wife was mad because it fell on her flowers, Guess mine didn't want yours to be alone..lol.

kajun..take care and stay safe..like the garage idea.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 22, 2008)

Well she's going north of me and a good thing power has been off and on a dozen times I'd hate to see if we had a bad storm here.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 22, 2008)

Kajun...you better work on those motors today....you may need them tomorrow!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 22, 2008)

3.51" of rain since about midnight and its still raining and a few wind gusts to about 40 mph but nothing real bad yet. I live on a hill so no flooding gonna happen for me. 
Hope those still getting hit don't get any worse than they have already.
For those still in the path get ready for lots of rain


----------



## flash (Aug 22, 2008)

Surviving OK in Cedar Key, so good steady rain, some wind. We had to cancel our FS Bash at Capt Ed's, so looks like my wife and I will have to handle all the Pork Butt and ABT's ourselves


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 22, 2008)

I saw that Flash (I was gonna try to attend) hope it doesn't get any worse and sad to hear your gonna have to feast on that food while your stuck in the house


----------



## solar (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad to hear you're hanging in there Piney, this storm is just plain nuts. I know what you mean about the power going out, seems every year the Power Co talks about buring the power lines and upgrading the system, but never do. Around here, a bad sneeze will make the power go out. 

We're getting a lot of wind, in fact the weather here is worse now than it was Tuesday when we were _suppose_ to get the storm.


----------



## flash (Aug 22, 2008)

I had to go get some hamburg from the freezer so stopped by our rain gauge. Of course with the wind gust, it is probably not acurite, but right now we are at 4 & 1/10th inches, still raining.


----------



## vlap (Aug 22, 2008)

Hardly a drop of rain here and just a nice steady breeze. It was supposed to hit us but instead we are the only ones in florida not effected by it.


----------



## crockadale (Aug 22, 2008)

It rained almost steady for three days here,18 inches. I sure feel sorry for those that are north of here and some of them are within 20 miles.


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 23, 2008)

Crock - you did get hit pretty hard, probably the hardest in the state (so far). How are you faring? Hope all your family and loved ones that might be in the area are safe and have minimal damage.


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2008)

raining for 3 days here in lecanto fl.. No damage though. Some flooding in the lowlands though. lots of rain.


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2008)

I am happy to know you are safe Scotty!


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2008)

Jim started on the construction in spite of the rain


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 23, 2008)

Lowlands?  I didn't know florida had highlands!

Good ta hear yall hangin in there!


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 23, 2008)

My lil brother lives in st lucie and just reported in...the ark is on land and the dove didn't come back.


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2008)

I,m about 70 ft above sea level here--I guess i should havs said that  roads to the local keys that are the  gulf are flooded.

http://www.placenames.com/us/p294878/

http://134.67.99.109/wme/myWindow.as...22&yb=28.81056


----------



## flash (Aug 23, 2008)

We are under tornado watch till 8 PM. Tallahassee area is getting flooded now.


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2008)

its  moving away from you fortunately


----------

